# Meet Caitlyn Jenner



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

*“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*







This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life. 

She's luckier than most however in that she has the money to protect herself from the sexually insecure bullies. 

OTOH, the whole Kardasian thing is just SO nutty.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh how I wish I hadn't seen that.  Still, I've seen worse traps.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Until he chops his dick off, he's still Bruce.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

Even dickless he will still genetically be a man.   ......


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

He should seek help for his mental condition.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

What an attention whore.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no physical or genetic reason that he is a girl.

He has a mental disorder and I feel sorry for him, because no matter what he does, he is and will be a man. That is going to be tough for him to deal with when all is said and done.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.



you can't cure gender dysphoria.

thanks for playing.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> What an attention whore.



which one?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...



You mean he's destined to always be nuts? Sad...but he should top seeking attention over his mental illness


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > What an attention whore.
> ...


Ms. Jenner. I can see him feeling the need to do the gender modification but I really can't see him posing for cheesecake shots like he apparently has done for vanity fair.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm an Eskimo. From now on (at least for now) I demand you address me as being an Eskimo.
This means of course I'm a minority, and I demand all government assistance I deserve, like some of my native land that was taken from me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...



It's a mental illness, he can go to therapy but it's his body and he can do what he wants, it won't change the fact he is and will always be genetically a man.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...



Why not? Everything is absolutes when it comes to this stuff and your side of the political Aisle.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



you should choose your terms more carefully.

someone who cares how other adults live their lives when they're not hurting anyone is the one with the problem.

*ahem* you know, like you.

she lives with a circumstance she is able to change.

you however, aren't capable of changing.

so which of you is nuts?  let's see... she doesn't care how you live your life. you seem overly concerned with hers.

mmmmmm....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The DNA never lies


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy airbrushes batman... Photoshop FTW.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



YOU should realize someone is bat shit nuts when you see it. That and stop making excuses for it, fruitloop


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...


I dunno. The cashier at the gas station I go to used to be a guy and he is now quite lovely.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...


And, after "the change", HE will stand a 300% increased chance of suicide


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



He has a mental disorder and it is not a joke. To call people with a mental disorder names, minimizing their mental health issues.

He needs help, not name calling.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



yeah, but we have seen pictures of a wrinkly old Bruce Jenner and I'm sorry, but hormones and surgery can't modify that to this degree.

EVERY mag cover gets this treatment, its just harder to hide in this case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.


He never struck me as the least bit feminine when I worked with him in the late 70's


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

From what I've read, it is not a mental illness and one of the causes is genetic.

Causes of Gender Dysphoria

Gender dysphoria - Causes - NHS Choices

Gender Dysphoria What It Is and How It s Treated


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...




Annie Leibovitz.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You meet him/her, I'm not interested.

I wasn't interested in meeting him when he was Bruce, either.

I can see this being on the front page of a rag at a grocery checkout lane.

Not top news on a news station, or a mainstream magazine.

JMO


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...






Ernie S. said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...



I'm not sure he doesn't miss the fame and this is his way of getting back in the limelight. If he wants to mutilate himself and call himself a woman he should do it in private.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I respect your tolerance of her situation. The DSM calls gender dysphoria a "disorder" and says it isn't a mental illness. I'm not sure if that's a difference without a distinction. But I don't waste a lot of time concerning myself with other people's stuff.  And I can say that the trans-gendered people I have met have zero identification with the gender assigned at birth. None. I had one client who was so happy to be post-operative that she wouldn't take off her hospital ID bracelet for the longest time. That isn't to say that there aren't real and truly heartbreaking issues faced by them and their families. I think the suicide rate of transgendered teens exceeds 50%.  At least that's my recollection.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Whatever else is true, she's a human being just doing the same thing all of us are doing - just trying to live her life the best way she can. I wish her well. 

Live and let live.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...



you're entitled to your opinion. don't buy the magazine.

and it's not "him/her" or "he/she". it's her.

I hope that helps.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



she 

she 

she

you're welcome


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Whatever else is true, she's a human being just doing the same thing all of us are doing - just trying to live her life the best way she can. I wish her well.
> 
> Live and let live.



Unless you don't accept what is going on should be blasted all over the media, then you are a hater.

This isn't live and let live, its accept and approve or be ridiculed.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You are not the boss of him. Just like I wouldn't go for that whole wymyn or herstory bull crap back in the 90's.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

hortysir said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



she...

and that's generally before they transition as far as I know. and it's mostly because of how they're treated by bigots.

same as the high suicide rate of gay teens in the bible belt


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He's still a guy, even if the porch and the drapes have been changed around, and the plumbing has been mucked with. 

I may feel like calling him a her, but I refuse to be forced into it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...


T*he conditions that led to Bruce Jenner's gender dysphoria.  *  .....


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2015)

He's still attracted to women. He still has a penis. But he is a woman? 

 he's loco en la cabeza!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Even dickless he will still genetically be a man.   ......


Look up XY females, and XX males.  They're real.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever else is true, she's a human being just doing the same thing all of us are doing - just trying to live her life the best way she can. I wish her well.
> ...



no. it's basically... this is who she is. and she has as much right to her identity as anyone else. there is no reason to want to closet her or silence her but for bigotry...,.

last I checked someone else's discomfort is not a reason for silence. and absent discussion, there can never be accemptance. she's entitled to simple human dignity.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> From what I've read, it is not a mental illness and one of the causes is genetic.
> 
> Causes of Gender Dysphoria
> 
> ...


 
That's right, mental disorders are genetic


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...




they stuck the face on someone else body


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.


He did.  You can't convert, in this country, without doing so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



And just like that you're willing to refer to him as a she, simply because he say's so.
Like I mentioned, I'm an Eskimo, and I want you to play along.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey everyone, I'm an Eskimo. From now on (at least for now) I demand you address me as being an Eskimo.
> This means of course I'm a minority, and I demand all government assistance I deserve, like some of my native land that was taken from me.


With your mentality, you were already protected, by the disability list.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



"He" ?


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I thought irish lass is supposed to be female, albeit kind of testosterone laden.

i'm not her 'boss" but I sure as hell have the right to point out she's a bigot and pretty vile


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You too, look up XY women and XX men.  Learn something today.

Androgen insensitivity syndrome - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
XX male syndrome - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
XY gonadal dysgenesis - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Nature, unlike you little morons, ain't black and white, blue or pink.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

She looks lovely! Even more so because she's clearly so content with herself now.  Confidence is a beautiful thing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> She looks lovely! Even more so because she's clearly so content with herself now.  Confidence is a beautiful thing.



Oh good god.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > She looks lovely! Even more so because she's clearly so content with herself now.  Confidence is a beautiful thing.
> ...



Do you have a problem with my opinion?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

Good grief....the man is nuts and you fool


DigitalDrifter said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > She looks lovely! Even more so because she's clearly so content with herself now.  Confidence is a beautiful thing.
> ...



LOL and people wonder why I think leftists are loons


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Bad news...

even after they geld a stallion, they don't call it a mare.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 1, 2015)

In any case, I wouldn't be calling this person.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




If anyone should realize that, it would be you.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief....the man is nuts and you fool
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Come on sweetheart, just because you're jealous that Caitlyn looks better than you do doesn't mean you need to be rude online.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief....the man is nuts and you fool
> ...



Dude, grow the hell up, that's so like 90's internet BS.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




"That's like SO 90's"

I think Caitlyn looks very pretty on the cover and that it's brave of her to have gone public with it, what with all the hateful people like you around to be cruel.

Which one of us needs to grow up again?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



At the expense of me being forced to call a guy a girl...

And don't go into discomfort, because its only "approved" discomfort that counts with your side of the aisle. Anyone else has to just shut the hell up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...


\

Obviously you do, you post like a middle school tool. Now run along, you're already a bore


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2015)

No, Bruce. I will not dignify your mental derangement by referring to you as Caitlyn. Caitlyn is a derivative of the fine female name Kathrine, which, in the Greek means "pure". You are neither female, nor pure. The only characteristic you have that could be considered "pure" is your absolute pure insanity.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



why do you care how she identifies herself?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



HIMself, HE will always be a HE


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> No, Bruce. I will not dignify your mental derangement by referring to you as Caitlyn. Caitlyn is a derivative of the fine female name Kathrine, which, in the Greek means "pure". You are neither female, nor pure. The only characteristic you have that could be considered "pure" is your absolute pure insanity.



you should probably worry about yourself first


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



_I _post like a "middle school tool"?  You crack me up, kiddo.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



to ignorant bigots.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



yes. sometimes you have to be outside your comfort level. you know there's that whole bible thing about treat others as you'd like to be treated. that includes people who make us uncomfortable.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...



He's severely depressed that he's no longer able to bring the mass attention to himself when he was young, good looking, masculine and very athletic.
He now needs to convince himself the reason he cannot achieve that attention anymore, is that he's not a man in the first place. It's an excuse that fixes everything.

It's the same thing with Cher's daughter Chastity. She had to grow up knowing it was going to be nearly impossible to live up to the glamorous beautiful Cher that was able to get the attention of all men.
Once she saw that she was going to forever fail, the way out was for her to simply convince herself that she wasn't a female anyway, so naturally she couldn't compete. 

Same with Magic Johnson's fat gay son.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 1, 2015)

What is brave about flaunting a personal choice?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You're a ditz.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2015)

Belongs in a fucking nut house. Why the fuck is sickness acceptable?


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



no. freakboy. i'm not.

you're just an ignorant twit.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Belongs in a fucking nut house. Why the fuck is sickness acceptable?



no one's put you away for being a rightwingnut religious freak.

who's more harmful, you or her?

I figure you are.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I only care when other people decide I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment, and you know that's what is going to happen next.

Some person is going to be critical of all this and labelled a bigot/whatever.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


LOL! Being called a bigot would hurt feelings and nothing else, no?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Unless you are a protected class, and then your discomfort can cause others to be punished....

Current SJW logic DEMANDS punishing people who make you uncomfortable, with all the micro-aggression crap as a perfect example.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



if it stopped at that, no, but now the game is to ruin anyone who disagrees with the progressive/SJW point of view.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



totally not following you there, marty. sorry.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I suspect her "game" is to be treated with simple human dignity.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Good grief....the man is nuts and you fool
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





Do you really believe its only liberals who is personal liberty?

You're one of the ugliest, most unhappy, most bitter people on this board. That's YOUR choice and you're welcome to it. 


The way I see this is -

Most of us will never face anything even remotely like this.  I've never had a moment when I doubted my sex or that I was deeply and surely attracted to the opposite sex. But, if that were not the case, wouldn't I have the right to live as what I believe myself to be? 

Who is she harming? 

In fact, she is helping many others in their own very personal quests. I commend that.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Willful ignorance does not protect you from questioning.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Bullshit. People can say whatever they want about Jenner just like people can criticize people that criticize Jenner. Do we need a law that prevents people from being called bigots?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I'm less worried about his game, than the game of those who will use this to go after people who disagree with them. 

Your whole correcting the use of he vs. she is an example of the issue.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




I don't know what "SJW" means but I agree that the way mainstream treats people like Jenner and gays is a perfect example of punishing those who make us feel uncomfortable.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Just wait. Someone semi-famous will say something disparaging about him, or refuse to go with the whole "she" thing. This person will be vilified, and there will be boycott calls, etc. just like any other progressive cause.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Social Justice Warrior, look it up.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And Jenner is being vilified for getting a sex change. At least he has the courage to do what he wants to do without fearing the PC police. Get a grip.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> I only care when other people decide* I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment,* and you know that's what is going to happen next.
> 
> Some person is going to be critical of all this and labelled a bigot/whatever.




sort of like the way your ilk go out of the way to 'punish' jenner just for being himself..?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> And *Jenner is being vilified *for getting a sex change. At least he has the courage to do what he wants to do without fearing the PC police. Get a grip.




yep, great minds..


----------



## hortysir (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Take just a few minutes and read this link.
Then see if your response is exactly the same

Bruce Jenner Should Change His Mind

If you have more time, maybe later, listen to an inspiring interview with the author
Moody Radio - Player


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

* "I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment"   *



^ like jenner gives a crap what marty thinks..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




That people can't or won't do that says a lot more about them than it does those who are different.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What courage?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> * "I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment"   *
> 
> 
> 
> ^ like jenner gives a crap what marty thinks..



It's more so with people like you who can't deal with others who have a different world view and have to punish them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

hortysir said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




Cookie cutter people?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I only care when other people decide* I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment,* and you know that's what is going to happen next.
> ...



how can I "punish" Bruce Jenner? He can live his entire life as a woman and never even run into me or, have to deal with me. 

On the other hand, if someone were to public state they disagree with what is going on, how long before the left starts attacking them and trying to ruin them?


----------



## blastoff (Jun 1, 2015)

Redo the plumbing and hire some genius to sculpt you one of those industrial-sized Kardashian asses and get back to us.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


To do what he wants to do despite those that criticize him. 

While you fear being labeled a bigot for doing what you want to do, criticize him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

Bruce Jenner has the courage to stand up and proclaim his mental illness is normal.

All liberals and progressives should follow his/her/its example.    ......


----------



## Rozman (Jun 1, 2015)

Well it looks like Ms.Jenner is well on the way to superstardom as the star of a reality show....
Should pull in big numbers and big bucks.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> * "I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment"   *
> 
> 
> 
> ^ like jenner gives a crap what marty thinks..





martybegan said:


> It's more so with people like you who can't deal with others who have a different world view and have to punish them.




  right..  i deal with all sorts of people just fine, oh delusional one..


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


LOL! And the right has already starting attacking Jenner and trying to ruin him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

blastoff said:


> Redo the plumbing and hire some genius to sculpt you one of those industrial-sized Kardashian asses and get back to us.




Kim Kardasian's industrial size ass:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




So, you're complaining that it works both ways?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Actually you are. Anyone who has this little respect for nature, and would just so flippantly agree with someone's change of identity solely based on the persons wishes instead of biology is a ditz.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Redo the plumbing and hire some genius to sculpt you one of those industrial-sized Kardashian asses and get back to us.
> ...



The only thing I've ever agreed with you on.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I could care less if Jenner 'came out'. It's his business, not necessarily national news.

It concerns family and friends, not the entire country.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Then why are you talking about it?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Again, what Courage? All the people that matter to him support him, all the people in his social circles support him, etc. There is no downside for him at all, unless he instantly regrets the old slice and dice after it happens, and in that case, he's an idiot.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It's because he wants the attention, he's hooked on it, and knows he has to now go to extremes to get it.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > * "I have to identify them a certain way or face punishment"   *
> ...



horse-hockey.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



You got proof of that?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Jun 1, 2015)

*Former Olympian Turned Low Life Scum Bag Poster Boy*

 Bruce Jenner, the new poster boy for homosexuals to think it is ok to pretend to be the opposite sex and rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual yet they expect this trash to be respected. Respected for what, encouraging homosexuals to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions!

*As for me, 15 years of doing activism and no more Mr. Nice guy, I'll be happy to continue to tell it like it is to wake all of you out of your slumber on the foundation of this issue and many more with demonstrations of fact which reveal these homosexuals and homosexual activists for the liars and deceivers that they prove to be on the foundation of their every issue to do with their filthy little bias agenda! How disgusting homosexuals and homosexual activists are, the mockery they have made of society and heterosexuality is unforgivable!*

 The low life scum bags doing this story are calling a man with a surgically mutilated penis a woman thus they too are encouraging homosexuals to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions! According to all of these involved with the media etc., you have no right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept the self for what they are and seek to rob you of the right to be heterosexual for it!

 These (trans gender, transsexual, tranny) types of homosexuals are not only bettering their chances of robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals with these sick disgusting filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions, they are now ;abelling innocent little children trans gender and trying to use them to gain sympathy from the public. (Heterosexuals don't have the right to be heterosexual because some homosexual refuses to accept them self for what they are?!!! As if, this is going to change!!!) How much lower can homosexual activists get than this you wonder? They will come up with any lie and deception to continue to make fools out of everyone else and they blame you everyone else because they are quite obviously the ones that do not accept themselves for what they are in the first place. To them this means if you are a homophobe, a hater, a bigot and whatever other lie and deception that they can possibly fathom just so they can better their chances at deceiving heterosexuals with their filthy disgusting low life scum bag deceptions! This has been going on since before the 60's it's called the tranny, but not only do they now get away with discriminating heterosexuals from having the right to be heterosexual with these sick filthy disgusting homosexual deceptions, they are making heterosexuals as haters, discriminators and bigots for being robbed by some sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deception!!! Also why are other boys being discriminated from using the girls wash room just because they did' not get their genitals surgically mutilated or pretend to be something they never will be, the opposite sex (which is what leads to more heterosexual sof the right to be heterosexual) because they were born with a penis which is exactly what makes a male a male and is exactly why homosexuals get the surgical genital mutilation to mimic the male because they know that is their best chance at deception so they claim it is how you feel or how you perceive it yet they get the surgical genital mutilation which proves that they are lying because if it were how you feel or how you perceive that determines ones sex there would obviously be no need for the surgical genital mutilation in the first place. Homosexuals and homosexuals activists are among the most selfish greedy low life compulsive lying and deceiving discriminators that ever existed on the planet and they sure have made complete idiots out of general public / the lot of you!!!

Here is more homosexual activist advertising disgustingly and inexcusably forced on the public to try and gain the public's sympathy for homosexuals so that these homosexuals can continue to legally degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals while robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual while dictating to society that being heterosexual includes having sex with homosexuals with surgically mutilated genitals (those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with) otherwise the heterosexual is a homophobe. Now that's offensive, outrageous, disgusting, filthy and way beyond unacceptable as well a mockery made out of society by a bunch of liars and deceivers and this activity needs to be criminalized globally for the well being and sanity of current and future generations!

Being a heterosexual male does not include sticking your penis inside a surgically mutilated penis! Being a heterosexual female does not include inserting a surgically mutilated vagina into your vagina!  That homosexual activists, as well City TV is propagating that homosexuals deserve any sort of sympathy to continue to degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals while robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual is well beyond offensive, disgusting and filthy! They are doing exactly that by promoting as legal and in any way shape or form acceptable, the tranny, transsexual, trans gender which are people who refuse to accept themselves for what they are and expect that heterosexuals should be the ones to have to suffer the consequences for it!

Do we hand the mentally defective a drill and a free pass to go around drilling peoples brains to make them mentally defective? Because we do not allow this, the person who is mentally defective is being discriminated against according to the homosexual activist warped pathetic insane mentality. (I'll get to that in just a sec)

Do we hand the physically handicapped an axe and a free pass to go around hacking off other peoples limbs so that they too then are physically defective? Because we do not allow this, the person who is physically defective is being discriminated against according to the homosexual activist warped pathetic insane mentality. (I'll get to that in just a sec)

So here we have the sexually defective aka homosexuals (if it were up to homosexuals to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective) and homosexual activists deceiving society with false claims of discrimination as well every twisted lie and deception that they can possibly fathom the issue which shamefully enough has lead for now to giving homosexuals the tools (wrongfully allowing homosexuals to pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to heterosexuals becoming victims) to degrade, traumatize, humiliate heterosexuals by robbing us of our heterosexuality with these sick filthy disgusting low life scum bag homosexual deceptions. They are quite clearly claiming that not allowing homosexuals to make guinea pigs out of heterosexuals with these sick filthy disguising homosexual deceptions thus degrade, humiliate, traumatize heterosexuals to the level of the sexually defective is discriminating homosexuals right to equality. That is the insane mentality of the homosexual activist, use every lie and deceptions to treat the public like a bunch into stupid idiots into supporting their lies and deceptions! They not only use every lie and deception on the foundation of this issue to do with their bias agenda, but they have used lies and deceptions as the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda. Go ahead and look me up to find these activists are already exposed and have been hiding the information from the public for years with discrimination so they could continue to make a bunch of idiots out of the general public!.

While they have been doing this they have dictated that being heterosexual includes having sex with homosexuals (those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual is born with) all the while put commercials on television to try and get you to have sympathy for these sick filthy disgusting homosexuals by attempting to promote the lie that tranny, transsexual and trans gender is promoting equality. Robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual they low life scum bag homosexual activists call equality and much of the public is brainwashed by such filthy disgusting lies! This really makes my blood boil!

And stop letting them fool you into thinking that everything that they stand for is about homosexual johnny just wants to be with homosexual Jimmy and just wants to be left alone because homosexual Timmy is going around deceiving thus discriminating heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual!

What needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a while from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch only this time make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of  current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, trans gender and transsexual needs to be criminalized.  Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bi sexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending  to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

 The days of this low life scum bag homosexual activist insanity plaguing the globe with it's insanity draws near to an end! 

love 

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada

Caitlyn Jenner formerly Bruce makes her debut on Vanity Fair - National Globalnews.ca


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Obviously you don't get it. He's getting slammed for doing what he wants to do while you fear getting slammed for doing what you want to do.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Well, let's see....you've refused to address Jenner as a she. That is an attack.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not the point. again wait until some hollywood type says something mean about him, and watch the PC people crash down on said person.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No it isn't.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> you're entitled to your opinion. don't buy the magazine.
> 
> and it's not "him/her" or "he/she". it's her.
> 
> I hope that helps.



No, he's still a he until he is post-op.  Technically he'll still be a he post-op too but going by she will be more suited.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




And ...?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Uh, yeah, it is the point.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The "T" portion of the LGBT community needed a spokesmodel


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Absolutely it is an attack. You've attacked his choice while wanting to be excused for yours.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Oh how I wish I hadn't seen that.  Still, I've seen worse traps.




PMH is in Luuurrrrvvve!

Perhaps he's finally met his soulmate!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No, it isn't.  He isn't a she, he is a he until he is post op.  Even then, technically, he will still be a he but going by she will be better suited. 

It's not an attack to not call someone something they're not.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> *how can I "punish" Bruce Jenner?* He can live his entire life as a woman and never even run into me or, have to deal with me.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone were to public state they disagree with what is going on, how long before the left starts attacking them and trying to ruin them?




get real marty, you were the one crying about YOUR supposed impending 'punishment'..

fyi jenner isn't being himself just to 'punish' you or anyone else.

if a public figure chooses to insert their opinion here, others will then assert their own. 

no laws are involved in the forming of these opinions, so hooray for individuality! 

at the end of the day, you are still FREE to be your whiny self, marty...


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It's an attack when the person doing it is melting down over what someone else legally does with their life. Marty is welcome to never comment on Jenner but he couldn't resist coming in here and refusing to call him a her.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> I thought irish lass is supposed to be female, albeit kind of testosterone laden.




ironic sock is ironic, eh?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's because Jenner ISN'T a her.  It's not an attack to not call Jenner a her when he is still a he.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > you're entitled to your opinion. don't buy the magazine.
> ...




Another ignorant comment from one who has not seen her DNA.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well if Jenner considers it an attack, I suggest he grow a pair.

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



wtf are you babbling about?  Jenner's dna will always remain male, no matter how much surgery and hormones he takes.

As of TODAY, Jenner is still male no matter how much makeup, photoshop, female attire he has going on.  True story.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > *how can I "punish" Bruce Jenner?* He can live his entire life as a woman and never even run into me or, have to deal with me.
> ...



Still not getting it. So you are telling me no one will be castigated when they make a comment the mob deems "hurtful"?


----------



## daws101 (Jun 1, 2015)

homophobic rant warning !


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

only an idiot would attempt to 'debate' jenner's gender.. oh wait.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Okay, that was funny!


----------



## blastoff (Jun 1, 2015)

There's only so much spotlight and those Kardashian sows soak up a hell of a lot of it with their expansive backsides, so what's-its-name has got to be inventive to score whatever media moment scraps they might leave behind.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Sigh. And the mob is castigating him. wtf


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2015)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> *Former Olympian Turned Low Life Scum Bag Poster Boy*
> 
> Bruce Jenner, the new poster boy for homosexuals to think it is ok to pretend to be the opposite sex and rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual yet they expect this trash to be respected. Respected for what, encouraging homosexuals to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these filthy low life scum bag homosexual deceptions!
> 
> ...




Jenner doesn't affect me in any way.  However you seem really really put out.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2015)

Why do you assume he will want to be with men?

He might still want to be with women.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



But some people here will be butt hurt by it, and recent trends show its progressives that tend to want to punish people who make them feel butt hurt. 

THAT is my only point here. I can give a flying fig about what Jenner does to himself, and how he continues on with his life. What I will not tolerate is people thinking this requires me to call him a her, just like forcing me to call SSM marriage if I choose not to.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Still not getting it. So you are telling me no one will be castigated when they make a comment the mob deems "hurtful"?




what you're not getting is that any public figure who chooses to insert their opinion here, will then have to live the fact that others will then form an opinion of them as well.. it's really not that complicated, marty.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



and this impacts him how? Besides hurt feewings? Some middle america soccer mom said she wouldn't cater a theoretical gay wedding and she was bombarded with threats and had to go into hiding. 

Is Jenner being forced into hiding?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yet you are not being forced to do anything.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Still not getting it. So you are telling me no one will be castigated when they make a comment the mob deems "hurtful"?
> ...



Yes, but this should consist of being told "hey, you are an asshole" not trying to ruin their life. Life ruining seems to be the progressive response to anything they disagree with.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


She wasn't forced to go into hiding.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2015)

*In a word......PHOTOSHOP.*
That picture is so altered and filtered/colorized it barely resembles anything he looks like.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you ever figured out my posting, most of my concern isn't about what I want to do, it's about what others can do.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 1, 2015)

bodecea said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > *Former Olympian Turned Low Life Scum Bag Poster Boy*
> ...


jilted boyfriend?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh really?

Salon Memories Pizza Getting Exactly What It Deserved The Daily Caller


----------



## daws101 (Jun 1, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Why do you assume he will want to be with men?
> 
> He might still want to be with women.


he did keep his penis.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

see how you have to pretend random psychos are representative of anything rational..


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *In a word......PHOTOSHOP.*
> That picture is so altered and filtered/colorized it barely resembles anything he looks like.


Yeah, I didn't know he was 65. Jeesh.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> see how you have to pretend random psychos are representative of anything rational..



Nice attempt at rationalization.

I ask you this, do you think Memories Pizza should be prevented from being in business if it doesn't want to Cater a gay wedding?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No one can do anything to anyone that refuses to call Jenner a woman or refuses to believe SSM is marriage aside from point and laugh and you want them to be protected from the pointing and laughing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Bruce Jenner in drag.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...



It is Bruce Jenner in drag


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


What the heck was that aside from ridiculous speculation. I betcha twenty funnies that if you go to that pizza parlour you will find the woman working there and not in hiding.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



More like a highly colorized/photoshopped version of Bruce Jenner in drag.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> only an idiot would attempt to 'debate' jenner's gender.. oh wait.




Debate his gender?

An examination by any medical doctor in the world would tell you he is physically a male.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Sarcasm doesnt translate well in here I guess.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like Bruce Jenner in drag.







Skull Pilot said:


> It is Bruce Jenner in drag




  yeah and she looks beautiful too..


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Bruce Jenner in drag.
> ...




  yeah and she looks beautiful too..[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > only an idiot would attempt to 'debate' jenner's gender.. oh wait.
> ...


He said he is a female didnt he? Why not just call him what he wants to be called? No skin off your nose right?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Looks like Bruce Jenner in drag.







Skull Pilot said:


> It is Bruce Jenner in drag






Valerie said:


> yeah and she looks beautiful too..





Skull Pilot said:


> I wouldn't go that far





opinions are like that..  anyway, sorry i messed up your quote above..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




He can call himself a horse, a cow, or a bucket of rice.  Doesn't change the facts, does it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Facts are just agreed upon ideas. Facts rarely are truth. The point is why not call him what he wants instead of fainting because he wants to be called a woman?


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Did they photoshop or airbrush his pecker out of the picture?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Did they photoshop or airbrush his pecker out of the picture?


Why? Did you really want to see his pecker that badly?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Really?

Facts are just agreed upon ideas?

and how long, in your estimation, have animals with a penis been referred to as the male of the species?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.





SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.





SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition



Who said anything about her being a fundamentalist christian?


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I was born a white male.

Guess I can claim im a black woman. 

You racist sexist bitches!!! Angry black woman dont be playin!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> He can call himself a horse, a cow, or a bucket of rice.  Doesn't change the facts, does it?




the fact is, jenner feels more comfortable self identifying as a woman. 

you think anyone is surprised that mean people will go out of their way to be deliberately disrespectful?

how hilarious yet sad that you actually imagine you have made a good point there.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > He can call himself a horse, a cow, or a bucket of rice.  Doesn't change the facts, does it?
> ...




Even sadder you don't get the point.

But then, I imagine that happens quite a bit.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

imagine away, dolt..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Did they photoshop or airbrush his pecker out of the picture?



 As well wrinkles...and colorized his skin...blurred out imperfections...age spots...hair...then applied a sheen filter...
It would be interesting to see the unaltered photo in comparison


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I was born a white male.
> 
> Guess I can claim im a black woman.
> 
> You racist sexist bitches!!! Angry black woman dont be playin!!!!


We all knew you were lying in the other thread when you claimed to be black. Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




If you believe it then, yes, FOR YOU, it is true.

OTOH, you also call yourself a human being and we all know better than that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


What does that have to do with facts? "Male" is just an agreeded upon name. See? I told you so.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




As much a human being as you, or any other on this board is.

Tho from reading some of the posts here, I'm not sure that's something to be overly proud of.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure if you want to. BTW you werent born a white male. You more pinkish grey and everyone thought you were a girl because your dick was so small. No wonder you want to see Bruces....I mean Catilyns.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





(Yawn) and a fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I agree its a fact. I just said that doesnt make it reality. There are women with penises just to prove my point.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Do they also have vaginas?
If so, that's a different situation.

They are generally referred to as hermaphrodites, I believe.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


So now you have changed your tune? First you said that if someone had a penis they were a male.  I guess you arent really quite sure what is fact and what is reality.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ... There are women with penises just to prove my point.



Uh no there isn't.
There are hermaphrodites, but there are no women with penises.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If they have a penis, they are male. 

If they have a vagina, they are female.

If they have both, they are considered hermaphrodite.

If you don't believe me, ask one of the upperclassmen in your high school, one that has actually passed biology


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2015)

I heard somewhere that Caitlin will have the reassignment surgery this summer. Anyone hear something different?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 1, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> I heard somewhere that Caitlin will have the reassignment surgery this summer. Anyone hear something different?



I heard Bruce is getting his wee wee amputated and is going to pretend to be a woman for the attention HE is seeking


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


That must have been were you learned your definition of male and female. Your education must have stopped at high school. "Male" doesnt mean you have a penis. Its much more complicated than that. Instead of hanging around high schools try getting some higher education so your facts reflect reality.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I heard Bruce is getting his wee wee amputated and is going to pretend to be a woman for the attention HE is seeking



an olympic hero does not need gender reassignment in order to gain attention...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, actually, I learned in in elementary school.

You went to a biology class that taught you different?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

Caitlyn Jenner will receive the Arthur Ashe Award for Courage at this year’s ESPY awards, ESPN confirmed on Monday.

Jenner, who came out as transgender in an interview with Diane Sawyer back in April, made her first appearance on the July cover of_Vanity Fair_. (Jenner, who was formerly known as Bruce Jenner, won the gold medal in the men’s decathlon at the 1976 Olympics.)

“It’s not about the fanfare, it’s not about people cheering in the stadium, it’s not about going down the street and everybody giving you ‘that a boy, Bruce,’ pat on the back, O.K. This is about your life,”the former Olympian told_Vanity Fair_.

Caitlyn Jenner to Receive Arthur Ashe Award for Courage













Just when you thought you could not possibly hate liberals more.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2015)

Ick.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You should have gotten further education then. They make it simple for simple minds. If you had gone on past elementary you would have known that male seahorses for example have no penis. Like I said your "fact" is just an agreeded upon idea.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Bruce is a seahorse?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

A man who became a woman to be a lesbian, looking for a lesbian who wants a man without any ability to feel female pleasure. 

What could possibly be wrong with that?  There's no insanity going on there, perfectly normal.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


No. He is now a girl. What does that have to do with your claim that if you are a male you have a penis?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2015)

That's some weird right there.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2015)

Words fail me.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 1, 2015)

MY EYES!


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> No. He is now a girl. What does that have to do with your claim that if you are a male you have a penis?



A white girl too Asslips...ya gonna try to rape her?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, he is still, physically, a male.

You seem to have difficulty with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I'm fine with what ever he wants to call himself. You are the one that claimed you had to have a penis to be male then argued that it was a fact. Remember this?



WillHaftawaite said:


> Facts are just agreed upon ideas?
> 
> and how long, in your estimation, have animals with a penis been referred to as the male of the species?


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

In case any of you want to know the intricacies of the process. 


In the end, does anyone out there want to inform Bruce he is not a woman and never can be?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You really are getting boring.

He can believe he is a horse, a cow, or a bucket of rice.
I don't have a problem with it.
But, physically, he is still a male.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

If that is what transgender looks like after an operation then I doubt it is possible that Michele Obama could be one.  More likely the rumor was circulated to make the administration more popular with the gay community.   Disinformation is nothing new.  It's a motive in itself.  As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


People tend to get bored when their ignorant logic is shredded. Its ok you didnt know what you were talking about but be man enough to learn from your mistakes.....thats if you have a penis.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I heard Bruce is getting his wee wee amputated and is going to pretend to be a woman for the attention HE is seeking





Valerie said:


> an olympic hero does not need gender reassignment in order to gain attention...




not to mention the ever present kardashian step children in the public eye..  

he already had plenty of public attention at his disposal any time he wanted...

jenner knew it'd make people like you squirm, yet felt the need to move forward and represent courageously.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The only thing you have shredded is any possibility of being taken seriously.

"Its ok you didnt know what you were talking about but be man enough to learn from your mistakes"

You should take your own advice


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If that is what transgender looks like after an operation then I doubt it is possible that Michele Obama could be one.  More likely the rumor was circulated to make the administration more popular with the gay community.   Disinformation is nothing new.  It's a motive in itself.  As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.



I know, that was my first thought... how confusing and frankly, how utterly embarrassing.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 1, 2015)

Can someone report the OP for an obscene picture.  I'd do it, but I don't want to risk scrolling back up again.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.



_Sorry_ for his children?  You _do_ realize that that bitch of a wife and those bitches of daughters are exactly what drove him into the nut farm, right?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2015)

One source said she began hormone therapy 30 years ago but stopped.
A guy who was on the same Olympic team just said that Caitlin was always there.


----------



## Porker (Jun 1, 2015)

Get out of Caitlyn's way...he's on his way to the women's decathlon event at the 2016 Summer Games in Rio.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > I heard somewhere that Caitlin will have the reassignment surgery this summer. Anyone hear something different?
> ...




Of all people, you're the last who should be judging THAT.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

looks like _someone_ is terribly upset by this cover shot.. it took 3 threads to say so!






  Former Olympian Turned Low Life... 
David Jeffrey Spetch posted 34 minutes ago


  Former Olympian Turned Low Life... 
David Jeffrey Spetch posted 35 minutes ago


  Former Olympian Turned Low Life... 
David Jeffrey Spetch posted 36 minutes ago


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

*You have to admit it takes a lot of courage for Jenner to get his salami sliced.*   .....


----------



## Porker (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, by the way...Arthur Ashe died of AIDS.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> One source said she began hormone therapy 30 years ago but stopped.
> A guy who was on the same Olympic team just said that Caitlin was always there.



There's little doubt that that is true. 

Just as everyone's sexual identity is always there.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> looks like _someone_ is terribly upset by this cover shot.. it took 3 threads to say so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





^ damn dude, you better get a haircut.. you look like a girl!


----------



## Porker (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *You have to admit it takes a lot of courage for Jenner to get his salami sliced.*   .....


Takes more stupidity than courage.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> looks like _someone_ is terribly upset by this cover shot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't even bother opening the threads.

Not worth the effort.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I agree. I cant possibly take you serious with the lack of education you displayed.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > One source said she began hormone therapy 30 years ago but stopped.
> ...



Yep. Sexual identity is undeniable. 

Just look down.

Got a dick? You a dude.
Got a vag? You a chick.

Very simple.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2015)

Why is this in politics?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Only you are simple. Other people are more complicated.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If that is what transgender looks like after an operation then I doubt it is possible that Michele Obama could be one.  More likely the rumor was circulated to make the administration more popular with the gay community.   Disinformation is nothing new.  It's a motive in itself.  As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.






Soggy in NOLA said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If that is what transgender looks like after an operation then I doubt it is possible that Michele Obama could be one.  More likely the rumor was circulated to make the administration more popular with the gay community.   Disinformation is nothing new.  It's a motive in itself.  As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.
> ...






SwimExpert said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.
> ...




Amazing how you haters know so much about this.

I've never met any of them, never spent time with them or their familes so I can't speak to how accurate your comments are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



He's also getting rewarded by people like you who get all teary eyed and emotional believing he's so brave.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> looks like _someone_ is terribly upset by this cover shot.. it took 3 threads to say so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Note to David Jeffrey Spetch 

Take a breath, doodette, before you blow a gasket. 

And be happy for Caitlyn that she is happy.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




May or may not have happened, but President Lincoln once asked a man, if you call the tail of a horse a leg, how many legs does a horse have?

The man answered that the horse would have five legs.

Lincoln responded, no, a horse only has 4 legs. Even if you call a horses tail a leg, it
doesn't make it one.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> He's also getting rewarded by people like you who get all teary eyed and emotional believing he's so brave.




you deny that it takes courage..?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Caitlyn Jenner will receive the Arthur Ashe Award for Courage at this year’s ESPY awards, ESPN confirmed on Monday.
> 
> Jenner, who came out as transgender in an interview with Diane Sawyer back in April, made her first appearance on the July cover of_Vanity Fair_. (Jenner, who was formerly known as Bruce Jenner, won the gold medal in the men’s decathlon at the 1976 Olympics.)
> 
> ...


And just how does this impact your life?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I dont get the point of your story? Why would what Lincoln said or didnt say mean anything of importance in this instance?  Was he a scientist or something?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I want to be called a black Eskimo, and I believe you and other taxpayers owe me since you and others stole my land.
By the way, I want you to be known as a white male.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He's also getting rewarded by people like you who get all teary eyed and emotional believing he's so brave.
> ...



I think it takes mental illness.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Says a lot about your comprehension, or rather, lack of.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Thats fine.  Now what are you going do about it?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Since we now must recognize what you wish to be called, I would suggest you ask for reparations.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


it says more about your lack of ability to be relevant.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Serious question, would you do Caitlyn anally?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm going to contact my lawmakers. And you as a white liberal should be willing to help me in my quest for reparations.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Have you ever seen Bruce Jenner explain evolution?  I promise...its the most intellectually convincing explanation you'll ever hear.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Why are you white guys always fascinated by the sex life of Black men?!!!  

Mind your own business. You cant live vicariously through our experiences.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Ask someone to explain it to you...


(Psst, just because you call a tail a  leg, or a man a woman, doesn't mean it is)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Thats a good start. Tell me how far you get.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Your obsession with anal sex is disturbing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You would know.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I did ask someone. You. I dont really care what Lincoln said. He doesnt have any credibility.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > He's also getting rewarded by people like you who get all teary eyed and emotional believing he's so brave.
> ...





DigitalDrifter said:


> I think it takes mental illness.



so, if true, you think one necessarily precludes the other..?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Biological facts do not matter to the left. If the person says they're a girl, then by god they're a girl.

By the way, I'm a billionaire, and it's about time you people here on the board start treating me with due respect.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



pretty sure that's my first mention since I've been here. Did you mean to reply to Delta?


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Simpletons like yourself frequently get notions confused with facts.  Donald Trump is a billionaire for instance and plenty of people have zero respect for him.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The funny thing is, just like you now belueve Jenner is a girl, you also believe you've shredded another posters logic.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *You have to admit it takes a lot of courage for Jenner to get his salami sliced.*   .....


Ya it took some real balls..oh wait


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm generally pretty openminded. Dude wants to be a lady? That's fine. It's hisher business. I just think that splashing it all over the place for the world's entertainment is BS. It seems to be more about getting attention than dealing with internal issues. 
Nevermind the woman whose death heshe may have had a hand in. One would think keeping a low pro would be in order. But, who am I to judge?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You must be just as ignorant as he is. No wonder you didnt recognize his logic was shredded by not only me but his own postings as well..


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You should talk dude !


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


If you try harder maybe I could take you seriously?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I was addressing "straight" men on the Right in general. I haven't kept up with your posts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

Sadly for him, at his age especially, he will always have a penis and testicles.  His balls will itch and he will experience erection.  Anyone who has lost a limb knows that these nerve responses never go away.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey, I want to be Jennifer Aniston's dildo!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Hey, I want to be Jennifer Aniston's dildo!


Why?  She isnt that nice looking and she has a flat ass.  Even if you think you like how she looks why not just man up and step to her?


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just hope he's at peace now......and I hope he like all the Kardasians would just slither away and leave the world alone.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.
> ...


I have heard that before.  Mostly it was the women's publicity and his being ignored.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A man who became a woman to be a lesbian, looking for a lesbian who wants a man without any ability to feel female pleasure.
> 
> What could possibly be wrong with that?  There's no insanity going on there, perfectly normal.


I think it just goes to show what happens to a person who lives with a Kardassian.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> *You have to admit it takes a lot of courage for Jenner to get his salami sliced.*   .....



He didn't.  He still has his package.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If that is what transgender looks like after an operation then I doubt it is possible that Michele Obama could be one.  More likely the rumor was circulated to make the administration more popular with the gay community.   Disinformation is nothing new.  It's a motive in itself.  As for this guy?  It's a tragic story.   I'm sorry for his children.   This has to be very confusing.
> ...



If you are referring to me, Luddly, I am not a hater. I am merely being honest about what I think about all of this.  Just because my truth is not compatible with yours - does not mean I am a "hater".   I'm not.  I hate sin.  I do not hate transgender people.  I hate the sin they are in!


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...



They're all making bank. Seriously, people, who are you out there propping up this nonsense? Somebody's watching that crap. Why? 
Lord, please tell me: Why?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2015)

It's no secret I support same sex marriages receiving the same government cash and prizes as opposite sex marriages.

Nevertheless, this Jenner thing totally creeps me out.  I feel sorry for the guy.  I don't think he knows what he's doing.  In a way, it feels the same as when we watched Charlie Sheen publicly melt down.

That's right.  I called Jenner a guy.  I think he 's make a huge mistake.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Something drove him to it.  It is possible it was his family.  I do not know.  Still he has a son who opted not to be a part of that reality show and from what I read he is in a very deep depression.  I feel for him and for his youngest daughter who appears to be headed down the wrong road.  Kim Kardashian is not his daughter.  Neither are the two sisters who are on tv.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2015)

So where's the "I'd hit it" guy?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




As well as their obsession with other people's genitalia.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.

Wheaties breakfast of champions hero. 

This is obviously NOT an easy choice. This must be for real. This has to be hard.

I'm not going to judge the man.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I'm not tears eyed. That would be you and the rest of the melters.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

g5000 said:


> It's no secret I support same sex marriages receiving the same government cash and prizes as opposite sex marriages.
> 
> Nevertheless, this Jenner thing totally creeps me out.  I feel sorry for the guy.  I don't think he knows what he's doing.  It's kind of like watching Charlie Sheen melt down.
> 
> That's right.  I called him a guy.


He is a guy.  Having an operation changes nothing.  He was created a male and that is what he is.  Whether others chooses to acknowledge the truth or not.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2015)

Shouldn't that be Caitlyn with a K.....so he matches the rest of the girls in the family


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

jknowgood said:


> Hey, I want to be Jennifer Aniston's dildo!




Which is why she has bodyguards. 

Really, you wannabe men are just sick and disgusting. Instead of obsessing about other men's genitals, you should try getting your own.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Because they want to? Are you against the freedom to watch what you want to now?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.
> 
> Wheaties breakfast of champions hero.
> 
> ...



That is true.  He has been straight all his life and never shown any signs of confusion about his identity.  This is terrible but I have to confess that I have considered that the powers that be in Hollywood somehow forced him to go down this road in order to once again keep that family on the headlines of news stories. It also promoted something that Hollywood has an agenda for.   If that is what they did to him?  They should be ashamed.   I think there is some very dark things that go on in Hollywood and I am not so convinced that Bruce chose to do this on his own.  I know the idea sounds far fetched but it has been on my mind.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

He knows, he cannot, actually, become a woman, right?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay this is wild for many. I understand that we can't understand. I don't believe for one moment though this is flippant. Jenner isn't built that way. 

Does anyone know if he has been tested? Because for true a hormone imbalance will make a male a female. Not the other way around as far as I know. But there are females born males (what a horror) who are truly female and need the surgery.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.
> ...



Ditto here. As a matter of fact it was my first reaction. That this was a Kardashian moment.

But then I got to thinking about the man I knew as an athlete. I don't have television btw so I have never seen their show. But he was always (as far as I knew) a good man whoa geeze now, a good father and a good husband.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Okay this is wild for many. I understand that we can't understand. I don't believe for one moment though this is flippant. Jenner isn't built that way.
> 
> Does anyone know if he has been tested? Because for true a hormone imbalance will make a male a female. Not the other way around as far as I know. But there are females born males (what a horror) who are truly female and need the surgery.


You don't set a world record at the Olympic decathlon with female hormones.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

What's curious is that Arthur Ashe was gay.  The Arthur Ashe award for courage is supposed to be given to homosexuals.  Jenner isn't homosexual so why did he get it?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wikipedia has gone nuts.  They have changed every "he" in Jenner's entry to "she", and every "him" to "her".  So you end up with stupid shit like this:  _*She *_was the 1976 recipient of the James E. Sullivan Award as the top amateur athlete in the United States. Jenner was also the Associated Press *Male *Athlete of the Year in 1976."

I bet it used to say, "*He *was also the Associated Press Male Athlete of the Year."  They should have had some balls and changed it to, "She was also the Associated Press Male Athlete of the Year."

That would be awesome.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I want to be Jennifer Aniston's dildo!
> ...


I was born a guy and i'm still a guy, have you figured out what you are yet?


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Care to explain Swyer Syndrome then?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

g5000 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Okay this is wild for many. I understand that we can't understand. I don't believe for one moment though this is flippant. Jenner isn't built that way.
> ...




I'd just like to know if he had been tested. Re: Olympics and women? I remember the East Germans and my fathers face watching them compete.



To my mother....

"Annie, there's not something right here".


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not me dude, you guys are the ones with the emotional issues.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2015)

Anybody calling him a she should go into therapy, because he isn't and never will be a woman.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dont confuse him. He learned all of his "facts" in elementary.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Anybody calling him a she should go into therapy, because he isn't and never will be a woman.


Dont be frightened. We can call Bruce Caitlyn or he a she and nobody dies or catches "the gay".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2015)

Our mental health system has failed big time.

What a cluster fuck.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Kardashians and this whole Bruce Jenner circus makes me wonder sometimes if ISIS is right after all


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




if you don't learn about the difference between boys and girls in elementary school, you're a slower learner than I thought.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


hey in a dark room ...lips are lips.....i heard that somewhere....


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Then what is Swyer Syndrome?  I'll wait while you google it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...


Thats a little different than "male and female" which you have already admitted you stake your understanding of this dynamic on what you were taught in elementary school.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...




The left is attempting to do away with gender. They really believe that the differences aren't real and all are a social construct. These people are fucking nuts.

They're as sick as this jenner fucker.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

The world would be a much better place if the right was as concerned about the well being of children as they are about Caitlyn Jenner's penis.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Gender is a social construct. Has nothing to do with biology. I was told you were intelligent. What happened?

gen·der
ˈjendər/
_noun_

*1*.
the state of being male or female (*typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones*).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sadly for him, at his age especially, he will always have a penis and testicles.  His balls will itch and he will experience erection.  Anyone who has lost a limb knows that these nerve responses never go away.


*Sadly for him, at his age especially, he will always have a penis and testicles.  His balls will itch and he will experience erection*
speaking from experience?....hey just asking.....you never know these days....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




He's not. He's just another RW nutter. 

Can anyone tell me why some people are so threatened by this? 

Why can't people live and let live, wish other's a happy and peaceful life and just get on with their own?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 1, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Yep. Sexual identity is undeniable.
> 
> Just look down.
> 
> ...



So when Jenner gets his dick and balls removed and has them turned into a vagina, will you refer to him as her?


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I don't know why I think I should be remotely surprised that many of the people on here view gender and sexuality as black and white ideas.  Or that they even understand the words to begin with.  The "penis means boy and vagina means girl and that's IT" viewpoint is wholly expected.  God forbid human beings be complex or anything.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


"The GAY" might get them or they are closet homosexuals. Take your pick.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


After the divorce the Kardashian show went on without him.  Jenner didn't take that well at all.  He's going to have his own reality show now.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Holy fuck. How disgusting.

You want courage?  How about the Philadelphia 76ers players wearing pro police warmup shirts.

How about the NFLs Cincinnati Bengals signing a player who was cut for not being good enough to make the team...but because his daughter was dying from cancer they kept him on payroll so she could stay on the teams health insurance.

How about the womens basketball player at Mount Saint Joes University who was dying of brain cancer and never got to fulfill her dream of playing in a college game...and was set to die in a couple months....so the school moved its first game back a month so she could play in it. And she did. And then died a few months later.





Nah. Screw that. Lets honor a faggot posing as a chick.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Not all people continue to learn after elementary nor do their parents take responsibility for teaching them the correct information. I know it boggles the mind people can be this ignorant.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Nope.

That whole lie about 'hate the sin, not the sinner' is just a way to look down your nose, be judgmental about something you know nothing about. That is NOT what the Jesus I learned about preached.

And Jeri, you believe whichever say the wind is blowing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.
> ...




A lot of people hide their "T" (remember that?) exactly because of what we're seeing here. 

And don't ever make the mistake of thinking christians will accept you for what you really are. I would not be at all surprised to hear christians want her burned at the stake. 

Are you now going to try to tie this in with that whole bizarre story about Hollywood murders? I don't remember all the details, just that it was another fundie tale of conspiracy.

Wacko.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




A condition that affect 1 in about 80,000 people.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll watch sporting events on ESPN, but as soon as the cameras and mikes head back to the studios I quit watching.
ESPN is just a big PC mouthpiece now.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Honestly, it doesn't surprise me when people are ignorant.  We all had different opportunities growing up and not everyone gets access to the same education or exposure to the same types of life experiences.  I'm certainly ignorant of quite a lot of things.  What I'll never understand, however, is people who are ignorant and PROUD of it. People who wear their ignorance as a badge of honor.  THAT is what boggles the mind.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Again, I don't know them personally so I gladly defer to your obviously intimate knowledge of this situation.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it's different?

How?


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



And?  What is this condition?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2015)

What if God gives him breast cancer.  Ironic.  Lol


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


No I am not against the freedom to watch what I want. What a silly notion.
I do wonder, though, what on Earth draws people to watch the Kardashians. Are they famous for anything else other than being famous?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jun 1, 2015)

She looks like a better version of Janice Dickinson.  Janice obviously picked the wrong plastic surgeon.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


If you dont know how "boys and girls" is different from "male and female" I suggest you go back and get your GED.  Let me ask you a quick question? Are all females girls or are some of them women?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Do not be ridiculous!   I do not want Bruce to be harmed in any way, shape or form!  I pray he comes through this and returns to his senses!  I won't respond to the rest of your reply as it is nonsense, Luddly.

I cannot believe how hateful you are acting today!   Shame on you!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.
> 
> Wheaties breakfast of champions hero.
> 
> ...


He lost me LOOOONG ago when he dumped his first wife...the one who worked so he was free to train.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


Maybe they like the family? Why do you watch what you watch?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 1, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Hope God gives him breast cancer.  Ironic.  Lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody calling him a she should go into therapy, because he isn't and never will be a woman.
> ...



Actually it's you guys who are the frightened ones. You guys never have the balls to come out and say the emperor has no clothes.
You're so afraid to not go along with the PC crowd, that you'll agree to anything they dish out.
Nature made BRUCE Jenner a male, and just because he now say's he's female does not make it so.
Biologically he's still a male, and I'm not afraid to tell him to his face or tell the PC police the truth.
You limp-wristed pussies however will go along with anything to avoid any semblance of being anything other than a crowd follower.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




" Are all females girls or are some of them women?"

are the rest of your arguments going to be that ridiculous?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Hope God gives him breast cancer.  Ironic.  Lol


That is a terrible thing to say.   Do not even think such a thing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> ...



No shit, and in fact this is a time I wouldn't mind a group like ISIS pay a visit, as long as it's to the set of the Kardashians.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


No. Its pretty evident you guys are the ones in fear. A real man or woman is secure in their sexuality and has no problem with someone defining their own. Face it. Youre a closet homosexual that hasnt come to grips with it yet.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I don't feel threatened by herhis transformation--I just don't want himher near me in traffic.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I have to make it pretty elementary in view of your educational level.  Are you going to answer the question or continue stalling since you seem to be stuck?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Agreed. It is amazing to see people completely disregard biology, and only use emotions to base their opinions.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Porn needs no explanation. Thank you very much.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




But, the left likes to say how logical and scientific they're, but then turn around in throw all of biology out the door. The left has no right to talk about being anti-science.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




At least not til he's more used to wearing highheels.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 1, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Sexual identity is undeniable.
> ...


Will you if you meet him at a party?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



girls AND women are females.

Does your ridiculous question have a point?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope, it's you PC pricks who will go along with anything as long as you're included on the bus. I'm completely secure by the way, and I could care less what Jenner does, I however refuse to call someone something they are not, simply because they claim they are. I have this funny habit of using facts and biology to base my thoughts and answers.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

By the way, this thread is another fine example of the insanity of the American left.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


What does that have to do with you saying boys and girls are the same as males and females? You just admitted that women and girls are females. If females include girls and women there is obviously a difference. Girls are a subset of female which denotes there is a difference in the two terms. It should be obvious to you by now you are wrong.....once again.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What's curious is that Arthur Ashe was gay.  The Arthur Ashe award for courage is supposed to be given to homosexuals.  Jenner isn't homosexual so why did he get it?



Ashe was gay ? I honestly don't remember that. I know he died of AIDS, but as I recall it was a blood transfusion.
I'm old enough to remember Ashe beating Connors who was favored to win Wimbledon. Think it was 73 or 74 ?
Anyway, I don't recall him being gay, but maybe so.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



yup...

it was a ridiculous question.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Gender is a social construct. Has nothing to do with biology. I was told you were intelligent. What happened?
> 
> gen·der
> ˈjendər/
> ...


What fucking dictionary did you pull that shit from?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, this thread is another fine example of the insanity of the American left.


I see it more as an example of how terrified the right is of gay people or more to the point people that dont conform to their simple minded ideas of what constitutes sexuality, gender, etc.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2015)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Quit making ridiculous claims. Nobody is forcing you to call Jenner anything. I'm a little creaped out by the entire thing too, but it's no more my business than it is yours. People get to make decisions that you wouldn't make. That's their right. If that's a choice that makes her life better, then good for her. Notice I called Jenner her. That was my choice. Feel free to make your own, but don't expect to convince anybody who has compassion for others to be convinced to your way of thinking.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Matthew said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...


You just said gender was biology when by definition its a social construct. You are obviously anti science since you dont understand said science is continually evolving and changing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Stuck huh?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a man who has been straight up all his life. I'm having a hard time with this because the Bruce Jenner I know and loved was the decathalon hero of America.
> ...



I understand you feeling that way. I've witnessed too many left by the wayside when others climb the ladder and leave so called beloveds behind. 

I was thinking about Cynthia Lennon the other day for some reason. I digress sorries. 

But if Bruce is really Caitlin now in his heart mind and soul I really don't know what to say.

Except how the hell do you do Father's day?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




The Jesuits are tied into this somehow


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola
La-la-la-la Lola

Well I left home just a week before
And I'd never ever kissed a woman before
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand
And said dear boy I'm gonna make you a man

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man
And so is Lola
La-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola
Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Nope.

It was a ridiculous question.

Girl, woman, old hag, whatever, female.

No amount of parsing on your end is going to change that.


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
> It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola
> La-la-la-la Lola
> 
> ...





Theowl32 said:


> But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man



Really? you could have fooled us


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 1, 2015)

Bruce Jenner isn't gay.  I doubt he has thought this completely through.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Yep 

Your answer is also ridiculous. girl, woman, hag are different terms meaning different things. I would strongly advise you take a logic class once you get your GED.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Took, and passed, a logic class my first year of college.

Which is why I find your pointless arguments so hilarious.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




(Wonder why it took 3 tries to get that to post?)


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you think boys and girls are the same term as male and females you obviously flunked your logic class spectacularly or cheated to pass. Gimme a break.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


The same reason you stick to your elementary school logic. Youre dumb as a handful of lint.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



you've gone past ridiculous.

I said that you should have learned the difference between boys and girls in elementary school.

I should have said you should have learned the difference between males and females, because you obviously couldn't make the connection without a road map.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You majored in ridiculous. I didnt ask you what you said. I pointed out your deflection. We weren't talking about boys and girls. We were talking about male and female. You are pretty much out of your league. Especially since you admitted to an elementary level understanding of male and female. You should have ignored me like you said you were going to do a few pages back. I guess you were too embarrassed and couldnt resist. Its OK guy. Get some education then come back and try again.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh for fuck's sake.

SEX VS. GENDER

THAT'S WHAT HE'S GETTING AT.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He should seek help for his mental condition.
> ...


Then warehouse him, or keep him in the closet, where he belongs.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Why? Does he scare you?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow. He looks GREAT!!
May he finally find some happiness. And kudos to HER for looking so damn good!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yes, I am pretty much out of my league...

that's the reason I brought up elementary education.

I was trying to put it on your level.

Girl---female
woman--female
old hag--female.

From birth to death, they are still female.
Now, keep making a fool out of yourself.

(Not that you need the practice)


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


The rest of us don't want to look at circus freaks like that, day-in, day-out.

Get him a job at Ringling Brothers.

I hear they need a new Bearded Lady.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2015)

Those who think he is mental....why couldn't he have been born with a male body but his instincts, his brain...said WOMAN? After all, some babies are born with both sets of genitalia and the doc finds it easier to just what off the penis. The kid grows up with more male/thoughts/connections but was made a man at birth.
The brain is still the biggest mystery of our bodies.  Who would WANT to be poked and prodded and miserable by choice? Nobody. So..where there is smoke, there is fire. Leave them be. If their body says man but their BRAINS say woman, who are we to judge what their mental status is?


----------



## mack20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Those who think he is mental....why couldn't he have been born with a male body but his instincts, his brain...said WOMAN? After all, some babies are born with both sets of genitalia and the doc finds it easier to just what off the penis. The kid grows up with more male/thoughts/connections but was made a man at birth.
> The brain is still the biggest mystery of our bodies.  Who would WANT to be poked and prodded and miserable by choice? Nobody. So..where there is smoke, there is fire. Leave them be. If their body says man but their BRAINS say woman, who are we to judge what their mental status is?



They don't understand it because their sex and their gender align.  SEX AND GENDER ARE DIFFERENT THINGS, YOU GUYS.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jun 1, 2015)

For some reason an image of Redd Foxx in drag jumped into my mind--and he was laughing his ass off.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's curious is that Arthur Ashe was gay.  The Arthur Ashe award for courage is supposed to be given to homosexuals.  Jenner isn't homosexual so why did he get it?
> ...


Arthur Ashe wasn't a queer.

He was one of the first victims of an AIDS contaminated blood transfusion when he was in the hospital for surgery. This happened before they started testing donated blood for the HIV virus.

But now the pervert LGBT crowd has hijacked the award and they give it to fellow sodomites.   ......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Those who think he is mental....why couldn't he have been born with a male body but his instincts, his brain...said WOMAN? After all, some babies are born with both sets of genitalia and the doc finds it easier to just what off the penis. The kid grows up with more male/thoughts/connections but was made a man at birth.
> ...




That's fine, mack...

and until he get an operation, he is still physically a man.

Which is what I've been saying for the last hour or more.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


If you dont want to look avert your eyes. Nobody really gives a fuck what you what to or dont want to look at.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I've already exposed you as a hypocritical idiot. Let me show you how to really ignore someone. Youre done simpleton.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm not sure it was him being "ignored" so much, as the simple fact that those bitches are toxic as fuck and have a way of contaminating people's ideas about what constitutes a person's self worth.  I have no doubt that those bitches had Jenner feeling completely emasculated long before the first camera started rolling.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"I've already exposed you as a hypocritical idiot."

No, you've only proven that about yourself.

" Youre done simpleton"

That should be,  'You're done,
signed,  
simpleton.'


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Time to stuff you and your kind back into the closet, sweet-cheeks...


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Amazing how you haters know so much about this.
> 
> I've never met any of them, never spent time with them or their familes so I can't speak to how accurate your comments are.



If recognizing the Kardashian Klan for the dumb kunts and wastes of flesh that the are makes me a hater, then so be it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


So when are you going to do this? My guess is you will just continue to pout and have no real action behind your internet bravado.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh, the fun will probably begin, January 20, 2017...


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Nope. 

Even then you wont come out of your bunker. You are too frightened.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *I want to be called a black Eskimo, and I believe you and other taxpayers owe me*
> 
> since you and others stole my land. By the way, I want you to be known as a white male.




what do tax payers owe bruce jenner..?


ftr i don't agree with prisoners being accommodated, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


>





fruit loops?  look who's talkin'


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > What's curious is that Arthur Ashe was gay.  The Arthur Ashe award for courage is supposed to be given to homosexuals.  Jenner isn't homosexual so why did he get it?
> ...



No, Tipsy is just a bit tipsy.  Ashe was survived by a wife and daughter.  The award bearing his name is given to the a person (present and former athletes and "sports people" in general) who has had the greatest humanitarian performance/contribution in the preceding year.  Personally, I don't see how Jenner fits that bill at all.

P.S.  Ashe won Wimbledon in 1975.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

sunni man or sunni woman ?  ​


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> What an attention whore.


He is messed up....but I don't just look at the trans stuff...I look at the entire span from dumping his first wife, trying to get into acting , the botched plastic surgery, marrying that mess Kris.....and so on.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 1, 2015)

I still contend the whole thing is a ratings scam.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Your discomfort does not require him to be closeted. *shrug*. Seriously if it bothers you don't concern yourself with it


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> I still contend the whole thing is a ratings scam.



That's cause you're a putz


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

The guy has been utterly emasculated being surrounded by domineering women who have all but made him feel like the woman he is convinced he is. 

I mean it is rather obvious. 

This is what is happening imo, and considering how evolution works and based on how our society is matriarchal (where most of the leading men in TV shows commercials etc etc are the bumbling morons and the women are usually the level headed decision maker) would it shock you if a young man started to lactate within 50 years?

How rapidly does evolution work? I guess it all depends, considering cockroaches have not evolved in who knows how long?

Anywho.....

It is not surprising and the fact is he has not had balls in a long time. Might as well make it literal.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

_"most of the leading men in TV shows commercials etc etc are the bumbling morons and the women are usually the level headed decision maker"_



can you give an example of that..?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You people pushing this shit are fuckin' nuts.  There are two sexes, not six.  Boys become men, not women.  Same story for girls and women.    Youre justifying  deviancy and a mental illness to be normal.  It isn't.   Reasonable people aren't buying it.  You sound more and more like a loon with every post you make.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> That's cause you're a putz



No, I'm a Kurtz but given your public school education, I reckon any two words with a "z" in them were close enough to make you straight "A"s.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

what do you mean by PUSHING IT exactly?






AvgGuyIA said:


> You people pushing this shit ...


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> what do you mean by PUSHING IT exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. They are buying into the latest liberal narrative that demands all liberals must agree with this when it would have never entered their mind a few years ago, let alone try to convince anyone that boys can become girls.  This is called "pushing this shit".


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> _"most of the leading men in TV shows commercials etc etc are the bumbling morons and the women are usually the level headed decision maker"_
> 
> 
> 
> can you give an example of that..?



Obviously, you must be living under a fucking rock. 




Living under a pathetic liberal left wing rock. Not knowing in anyway how fucking brainwashed you are.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for Bruce Jenner.  Instead of coming to terms with who he is, he has destroyed his body with radical surgery so that he can pretend he is something else.  Unfortunately, our society encourages this kind of behavior.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Nope. 

Get used to the fact that what you want to see and dont want to see is of no concern to anyone but yourself. Gays. transsexuals, etc are here to stay so you better get use to it.  If you dont get use to it get ready to die frustrated and bitter while being ravaged by some weird disease like Alzheimer's.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > I still contend the whole thing is a ratings scam.
> ...


Hes also a fake marine stealing valor and pretending to be a man.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

_"Living under a pathetic liberal left wing rock. Not knowing in anyway how fucking brainwashed you are."_


oh, right.. it must be me who is brainwashed because i DON'T watch TV commercials...  too funny!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


"Pushing this"? What does that mean? People in the gray area between heterosexual and homosexual have existed since the beginning of time. No one cares what you self described "reasonable" idiots are not buying. There is not much you can do to stop it.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> _"Living under a pathetic liberal left wing rock. Not knowing in anyway how fucking brainwashed you are."_
> 
> 
> oh, right.. it must be me who is brainwashed because i DON'T watch TV commercials...  too funny!



Holy shit. You miss the fucking point. Yeah, I also believe you that you never watch ANY commercial or ANY show. 

Those videos do not ONLY show COMMERCIALS. 

Men, have be been deballed by our society. It is that fucking simple. 

This bullshit with Jenner is the fucking result. One giant backwards fucking godless piece of shit liberal world. No, I am not innocent, but it is all bullshit.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are being very obnoxious and hateful when you wish that someone dies of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

*"  Men, have be been deballed by our society. It is that fucking simple. "*


speak for yourself, tiny...


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Black are the most homophobic people there are


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2015)

I am not a liberal, but at least I am open minded enough to know that NOBODY knows what the hell is going on in a brain at birth on what the body says but the brain says another....so later on once that brain starts to function in that little body learning new things, it might be wondering what the hell is going on since their brain is saying one thing...but their body is shaped as the opposite.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > _"Living under a pathetic liberal left wing rock. Not knowing in anyway how fucking brainwashed you are."_
> ...


You may have been deballed but real men like me still have a hefty set. Speak for yourself there eunuch.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


No whites are.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Get used to the fact that what you want to see and dont want to see is of no concern to anyone but yourself. Gays. transsexuals, etc are here to stay so you better get use to it.  If you dont get use to it get ready to die frustrated and bitter while being ravaged by some weird disease like Alzheimer's.





Blackrook said:


> You are being very obnoxious and hateful when you wish that someone dies of Alzheimer's.




he didn't say he wished for it.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol ..You're a funny guy... You know the truth. No need for me to convince you. Now go about your board games


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Get used to the fact that what you want to see and dont want to see is of no concern to anyone but yourself. Gays. transsexuals, etc are here to stay so you better get use to it.  If you dont get use to it get ready to die frustrated and bitter while being ravaged by some weird disease like Alzheimer's.
> ...


Well, it was a screwed up and very mean thing to say that a person will die of Alzheimer's.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Who did I wish would die of Alzheimer's? I dont remember wishing that on anyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Youre a silly guy. Yes I know the truth. Every since the Greeks went down in flames and the Catholics reigned over europe whites have a phobia about homosexuality.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lots of people die of that disease. My feeling is that its normally people that hold hateful ideology close to them.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2015)

how kind to call him screwed up, mean, obnoxious and hateful, however...

all he said in essence was that bitterness can lead to disease.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Valerie said:


> how kind to call him screwed up, mean, obnoxious and hateful, however...
> 
> all he said in essence was that bitterness can lead to disease.


Not as fast as _fudge-packing_ leads to disease amongst those circus-freaks, however...


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A little too abstract... I live in the real world. Leftist, unless they are black, are more accepting and push the gay agenda. The Black people that i know, that would be in the hundreds, all are against the gay agenda very fervently.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > how kind to call him screwed up, mean, obnoxious and hateful, however...
> ...


I've never heard of anyone catching a disease by packing fudge. Are you talking about diabetes?  If so that would require them to eat the fudge long enough to burn out their insulin producing cells.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Well I'm Black and I know 100's of thousands of other Black people. The general consensus is that its no ones business unless they are molesting you or a child.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That doesn't mean you support homosexuality now does it... Thanks


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I support anyones right to be whatever they want to be.

It also doesnt mean I'm homophobic. Thanks


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How big of you... So you also personally know 100s of thousands of black people right?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


It has nothing to do with my size. Its common sense. Yes. I meet lots of Black people on a daily basis.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LOL.....Good one. Meeting and personally knowing is not synonymous, although I'd have to admit, people who live in Cali have a skewed view of the world. I'm a Detroiter


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


i didnt say it was synonymous. Thats you trying to deflect. I said I personally know hundreds of thousands of Black people. Thats a subset of everyone I have met.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Umm ok if you say so Go play with you little friends here..I'm off to the gym now. the black girls love well built Jews, or maybe it's just my animal magnetism. When it comes to women i'm very Multicultural


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I wasnt looking for  you belief. I was just informing you. The fact that you deflected to dreams of Black women loving you is actually amusing but cute.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, this thread is another fine example of the insanity of the American left.
> ...



I'm not terrified of jack shit dude, I could care less what gays do, I just don't believe two persons of the same sex should fit the definition of marriage.
Other than that, live and let live.
As far as this particular story, I think Jenner is mentally fucked up, and as I've repeatedly said just because someone says they are now of the opposite sex, doesn't make it so and it isn't factually true until they've been replumbed.
What I find particularly bizarre is how you fucking libs just automatically go along with what someone says even though biology is telling you something different altogether.
You people on the left are lunatics, but I already knew that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



And you're exactly right, I don't have to refer to Jenner as a female, and I won't, because he's not.
You on the other hand are free to go on pretending. I suppose if Jenner said he wanted to be viewed as a Triceratops, you and other libs would eagerly agree with him.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Of course you are terrified. Its obvious you care what gays do.  Otherwise you wouldnt care if they got married. Do you see the flaw in your logic?

Jenner may be mentally fucked up but as long as he is hurting no one or not molesting you what are you so upset about?  What I find bizarre is that you claim not to care but you get your panties in a wad over what someone else calls himself.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bruce Jenner isn't gay.  I doubt he has thought this completely through.



He better think pretty hard and soon before he has the addaclitome.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope, could care less what they do, I however believe marriage has one definition and that is of two parties who are able to create a new life together biologically.

Back to Jenner, the only reason I care is I truly hate to see one of my hero's from the past end up as a laughing stock cartoon figure.
It's truly sad and humiliating to see him end up this way.
Imagine seeing Ali ending his life behind a counter signing autographs in order to survive.
It's just damn sad.

The part here though that is the most disgusting is the liberal response, in how you fucking weird asses will simply agree with whatever someone tells you they are without hesitation.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You've already proven you care very much hence your outrage at the marriage issue. Again if you didnt care....well you wouldnt care.

Jenner doesnt know you and could care less of what you think of his legacy. If he isnt humiliated you shouldnt be. You have this disease that seems to afflict people that are of the conservative persuasion. You think your belief and hope that things should never change actually means something important. News flash. It doesnt. It just proves you guys are going the way of the dinosaur.  

Why would I disagree with what someone wants to be called?  Does that really make sense to you? There is no harm in calling him a woman if thats what he wants.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


100k people...that's a heck of a number. You are right it's his own body and his business do whatever he wants. Not bothering anybody. However that doesn't mean it's generally accepted. It only meant he is biological screwed up. Just a thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 1, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Its only a heck of a number if you are afraid of getting to know people. Some estimates say the average person without trying meets 80K people in a lifetime. For someone like me that goes out of his way to get to know people due to having an agenda the number is of course going to be way higher.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Some estimates say the average person without trying meets 80K people in a lifetime.


That's fucking depressing...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you know hundreds of thousands of black people?.....sure you do....


----------



## rdean (Jun 1, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > how kind to call him screwed up, mean, obnoxious and hateful, however...
> ...


You know what they call a man who refuses to give his wife anal sex when she wants it?


Divorced.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 1, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He should seek help for his mental condition.





I know.  I still can't believe Caitlyn came out as a Republican.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder how many men would want to become women if there was a stipulation that they had to have a period every month for the next 40 or so years?


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"Dreams" LOL.. I've pleasured as many black women as white women...Now quit hatin


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



He probably thinks black women shouldn't be with white men.  We all know how racist he is.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




My friend Asclepias, is familiar with my history I made sure of that


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




I kinda doubt that, but if I did, it still wouldn't be any of your business. Why don't you worry about things that effect you instead of being such a busybody.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




I guess that when they laugh and point at you that, could be considered a form of pleasuring, but that's not people normally think when they use that term.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Quit projecting boy.. it's not my fault your nick name is undoubtedly  little peter


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.
> 
> She's luckier than most however in that she has the money to protect herself from the sexually insecure bullies.
> 
> OTOH, the whole Kardasian thing is just SO nutty.



I think I'm fairly open minded on gender and sexuality issues, but- 

This strikes me as a Reality TV show star who is just begging for attention after his 15 minutes are up.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Wow. He looks GREAT!!
> May he finally find some happiness. And kudos to HER for looking so damn good!



Wow, really ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not outraged, I just don't agree with gay marriage.

Obviously Jenner doesn't care what I think, doesn't mean I can't feel bad for him and his legacy though. Luckily for him there are plenty of dupes like you that will go along with anything.
Since you're so open, it goes without saying you'd date him if you were available.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.
> ...



And true to those words he apparently broke some Twitter record over this. The desired affect naturally.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No, you can do far more than just point and laugh, you can have government fine people, you can start boycott campaigns, you can wage social media war on them.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Only because SJW's and media white knights for those various causes have the attention span of a ADHD lemming.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.
> ...


*Never thought never guessed I would AGREE with you.
God that hurts.*


----------



## martybegan (Jun 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There is societal pressure from the MSM to acquiesce to this sort of thing, just look at that new show on ABC family that's been advertised to death.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 2, 2015)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*The "perfect" Hollywood ending would be Jenner's X goes lesbian and they get back together.  And the public gets to see the public destruction of a white male and support and applaud it and call it good.*


----------



## Wildman (Jun 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.*



courage ?? idiocy is more like it, what the hell did he do with his cock and balls, must not have had any in the first place,  until "SHE" has the ability to become pregnant, "HE" is NOT a "SHE" !!


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 2, 2015)

Valerie said:


> _"most of the leading men in TV shows commercials etc etc are the bumbling morons and the women are usually the level headed decision maker"_
> 
> 
> 
> can you give an example of that..?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jun 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Black are the most homophobic people there are



Asslips is a chickenshit white queer posing as a nig rapist.....what a great board!


----------



## hortysir (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a mental disorder, plain and simple.

When someone thinks that they are Napoleon or Jesus Christ we lock them away 
But a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, and we're expected to applaud their courage?
Not gonna happen, captain


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

hortysir said:


> It's a mental disorder, plain and simple.
> 
> When someone thinks that they are Napoleon or Jesus Christ we lock them away
> But a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, and we're expected to applaud their courage?
> Not gonna happen, captain



If the person wants to be known as Jesus Christ, liberals are ready to go along with it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



When people like Jenner and his Ku Kardashian Klan spend all their time screaming 'look at me !' all over the internet and cable TV, then I and others are free to to criticize all we want.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder how much of this whole thing was precisely due to the tv show. More watching now I'm sure than were previously. I don't think anyone goes to this much trouble for ratings, but I wonder if fame and fortune played some part in the decision to make it so public. 

In any event, it's not uncommon for middle-aged men to dabble in genderbending. Would love to see the results of a chromosome test though to confirm 'he' is in fact something other than 'XY.' (or whatever 'male' is heh.)


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 2, 2015)

If Bruce wants to spend the rest of his life looking like a woman, more power to him. But don't confuse the issue by claiming that because you look like a woman you are a woman. Ru Paul is a man who dressed up may well be mistaken for a woman, but he never claims that alone makes him one. What you look like doesn't define your sex. Your chromosomes do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If Bruce wants to spend the rest of his life looking like a woman, more power to him. But don't confuse the issue by claiming that because you look like a woman you are a woman. Ru Paul is a man who dressed up may well be mistaken for a woman, but he never claims that alone makes him one. What you look like doesn't define your sex. Your chromosomes do.



According to liberals Jenner is now a woman since that's how he wants to be identified as.


----------



## SwimExpert (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If Bruce wants to spend the rest of his life looking like a woman, more power to him. But don't confuse the issue by claiming that because you look like a woman you are a woman. Ru Paul is a man who dressed up may well be mistaken for a woman, but he never claims that alone makes him one. What you look like doesn't define your sex. Your chromosomes do.
> ...



And, of course, they want us to simply confer millionaire status on people who want to be identified that way.  Common thread?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 2, 2015)

Wanna bet that Vanity Fair did a little digital magic for the cover? If they could make Dustin Hoffman look like Tootsie with a ton of makeup and soft photography way back when, imagine what they can do today. I saw a tabloid photo of Jenner a couple of months ago and he looked like a side show freak. Now he looks better than Jane Fonda  who is (correct me if I'm wrong) an authentic genetic woman. You don't want to be around when the makeup and the padding comes off.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

As mentioned earlier he'll now receive ESPN's politically correct award for this year, last year Michael Sams won it. No one would know who Michael Sams was had he not came out. To ESPN this was courageous, when the truth of the matter is Sams did it in order to market himself. Nothing courageous about that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Wanna bet that Vanity Fair did a little digital magic for the cover? If they could make Dustin Hoffman look like Tootsie with a ton of makeup and soft photography way back when, imagine what they can do today. I saw a tabloid photo of Jenner a couple of months ago and he looked like a side show freak. Now he looks better than Jane Fonda  who is (correct me if I'm wrong) an authentic genetic woman. You don't want to be around when the makeup and the padding comes off.



There's no doubt there's been extensive air brushing and as you say digital magic.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 2, 2015)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




Sorry, I don't have the slightest idea about any new show any network might be advertising. Perhaps you just spend too much time in front of the tube. Any pressures are from society it's self, even though TV usually has a hard time reflecting that accurately.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Sure you are. It's just sad that you actually think this is something that will effect you.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *This takes real courage and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.*
> ...



So now a woman has to be fertile in order to be a woman?  So if someone is genetically female, and has been raised as that gender as well (and mentally believes herself to be female), she's actually still not a "real" woman if she cannot have children?

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## mack20 (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna bet that Vanity Fair did a little digital magic for the cover? If they could make Dustin Hoffman look like Tootsie with a ton of makeup and soft photography way back when, imagine what they can do today. I saw a tabloid photo of Jenner a couple of months ago and he looked like a side show freak. Now he looks better than Jane Fonda  who is (correct me if I'm wrong) an authentic genetic woman. You don't want to be around when the makeup and the padding comes off.
> ...



You mean the same thing that happens to literally every cover model ever?  Do you even have the slightest clue how photoshopped women are?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 2, 2015)

Jenner:  Lesbian in a man's body.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> As mentioned earlier he'll now receive ESPN's politically correct award for this year, last year Michael Sams won it. No one would know who Michael Sams was had he not came out. To ESPN this was courageous, when the truth of the matter is Sams did it in order to market himself. Nothing courageous about that.


Sams has left the country.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> As mentioned earlier he'll now receive ESPN's politically correct award for this year, last year Michael Sams won it. No one would know who Michael Sams was had he not came out. To ESPN this was courageous, when the truth of the matter is Sams did it in order to market himself. Nothing courageous about that.


Jenner could end up being Time Magazine's Person of the Year.  Hell, Jenner could even win the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Even dickless he will still genetically be a man.   ......



It's time for Islam in America. Sorry Christians, but you're weak as shit at stopping this foul and degenerate army of demonically infused progressives. Cheek turning doesn't stop evil, it encourages it.

Islam 2016


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Wanna bet that Vanity Fair did a little digital magic for the cover? If they could make Dustin Hoffman look like Tootsie with a ton of makeup and soft photography way back when, imagine what they can do today. I saw a tabloid photo of Jenner a couple of months ago and he looked like a side show freak. Now he looks better than Jane Fonda  who is (correct me if I'm wrong) an authentic genetic woman. You don't want to be around when the makeup and the padding comes off.



Of course they did.  All magazines use editing.  All the photos you see in magazines are edited.  None of the people really look that good in real life.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Jenner:  Lesbian in a man's body.



That's what I just said!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That is a completely different thing.  Apples and oranges.  Being born a female with reproductive organs that don't function or don't function correctly is completely different and that is still a female.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned earlier he'll now receive ESPN's politically correct award for this year, last year Michael Sams won it. No one would know who Michael Sams was had he not came out. To ESPN this was courageous, when the truth of the matter is Sams did it in order to market himself. Nothing courageous about that.
> ...



There's no doubt the left will be busy heaping praise on him going forward every time he farts.
They'll soon be comparing him to Ghandi, and will call for Tibetan summit  between Jenner and the Dalai Lama.

O' Caitlyn, what is the meaning of life ?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And she will reply, "Nice tits".


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 2, 2015)

Ewww!  
Now that said maybe he/she has empowered others to follow thru on their true feelings?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

I was just listening to NPR, the host was interviewing a tranny out of the UK discussing this 'historic moment.
At one point the tranny remarked "No one is born male or female".

Got that everyone ?


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ummm,

He's a dude dressed up like a chick

Will he next be doing a drag act?


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 2, 2015)

So he ran his balls off for this?


----------



## Rozman (Jun 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This takes *real courage* and like it or not, she is a role model for anyone who is trying to live a genuine life.

Brave and courageous ????

Are you kidding me!

Get's interviewed in prime time.
Get's the cover of a magazine.
Get's photographed by a famous photographer...
Get's a reality TV show......
Get's the cover of at least one newspaper in NY.....
The praise on Facebook and twitter is off the charts....
ESPN will give him/her an award....
The guy was a joke on the Kardashian TV show now he/she will probably get a three picture deal with Hollywood.
Everything is coming up roses for the guy.

Try doing this with ISIS around...That would be brave or courageous.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 2, 2015)

yuk...
I sometimes feel like I'm stuck in a bad dream.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> So he ran his balls off for this?


Caitlyn still has male genitalia.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 2, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > So he ran his balls off for this?
> ...


And you know this how? He has lied to himself and his family for years...and he said that!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

mack20 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Look pal I'm not new to this. I've seen pics that were so airbrushed that even a tornado would blush.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't forget she's available...or is she a married tranny?


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...



I've heard that repeatedly


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



rightwingnuts only stay out of people's business when it's murdering rightwingnut loons


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 2, 2015)

Valerie said:


> how kind to call him screwed up, mean, obnoxious and hateful, however...
> 
> all he said in essence was that bitterness can lead to disease.


That's not what he said.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 2, 2015)

All I feel for the man is pity.  Those who enable this sick person are to blame for misleading him.  What he needs is therapy, not positive reinforcement for a mental condition.


----------



## bucs90 (Jun 2, 2015)

When that bitch gettin pregnant?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 2, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Jenner:  Lesbian in a man's body.


Caitlyn


Political Junky said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > So he ran his balls off for this?
> ...



That's because Caitlyn is a man. Got it now ?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 2, 2015)

jillian said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Disgusting bunch. They remind me of an ex mother on law.   Wrong about everything, willing to believe anything, nosey, vile, no sense of honor, and self righteous.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Sure dear...are those conscious or even alive. Cows and sheep included?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2015)

Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus? Romans 9:20


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> When that bitch gettin pregnant?


That "bitch" is a republican.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 3, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



it was constantly being advertised during the Harry Potter Marathon Saturday and Sunday night. Look up "Becoming Us" ABC family.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 3, 2015)

Liked the thing with the radio guys remarking on it, one liking it very much thinking it was one of his daughters, and not he himself.  How it goes for many trans-women. If ya didn't know, you'd be aroused.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 3, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus? Romans 9:20



 So could this be a sign of dark times humanity needs to go thru? Like the Black Death? Like humanity's inhumanity to mankind by furthering the lie that homosexuality and bisexuality(that's what Bruce Jenner is truly) a condition of human biology that is defensible? God made an image of himself and Satan mocks it by the continued way he deceives mankind.


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what gender Caitlyn Jenner identifies as, as long as she is for smaller government and supports Israel


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Oh how I wish I hadn't seen that.  Still, I've seen worse traps.


You know from personal experience.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 3, 2015)

So let me get this straight...He was running around the track saying over and over in his head, I am not a woman, I am not a woman, I am..._wait wait what ?_


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 3, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus? Romans 9:20
> ...


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 3, 2015)

Some people will do anything to do something they think is funny. I don't think they are funny.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 3, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Some people will do anything to do something they think is funny. I don't think they are funny.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2015)

I support her, but her photoshoot is totally photoshopped.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 3, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > When that bitch gettin pregnant?
> ...



So is Flakey Jakey. 

See


----------



## PredFan (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it going to date Chaz Bono now?


----------



## Steinlight (Jun 3, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Republicans should be for smaller government and getting cops to stop policing glory holes.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

This pretty much sums up the ridiculousness of ignoring nature's design:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

Personally, I just can't accept something I know is really a man masquerading as a woman.  I refuse to call Bruce Jenner (or fake Caitlyn) a "she."  HE needs to deal with reality, come to terms with the facts of life, and stop living in fantasy crazy la-la land.  He wasn't born a woman.  He is not a woman, and no amount of surgery will magically change him into a woman.  

Yes, I find it offensive that a man can go get breast implants and be called a "woman."  It's outrageous. There is more to being a woman than breast implants and pretend vaginas.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I just can't accept something I know is really a man masquerading as a woman.  I refuse to call Bruce Jenner (or fake Caitlyn) a "she."  HE needs to deal with reality, come to terms with the facts of life, and stop living in fantasy crazy la-la land.  He wasn't born a woman.  He is not a woman, and no amount of surgery will magically change him into a woman.
> 
> Yes, I find it offensive that a man can go get breast implants and be called a "woman."  It's outrageous. There is more to being a woman than breast implants and pretend vaginas.




It's a form of Body Dysmorphic Disorder.   The mental issues will still be there, regardless of the body modifications.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I just can't accept something I know is really a man masquerading as a woman.  I refuse to call Bruce Jenner (or fake Caitlyn) a "she."  HE needs to deal with reality, come to terms with the facts of life, and stop living in fantasy crazy la-la land.  He wasn't born a woman.  He is not a woman, and no amount of surgery will magically change him into a woman.
> ...



And then they go and screw with their anatomy, thinking this is going to "cure" them.  I often wonder how dishonest they are (if it isn't obvious already) with people when it comes to sexual or even nonsexual relationships.  Because really, that is the only reason for this surgery . . . so that other people will THINK they are women.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


>




Nope, he still has his penis and balls.
He also told his daughter that he does not want that type of surgery.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So then, he is a man with breasts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cher's daughter Chaz has also opted out of surgery and will never have it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Did she have her breasts removed?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes she did.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



This kind of thing is just beyond my understanding.  It is just too weird for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2015)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


If an elephant cuts off his trunk, she is still not a walrus.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2015)

Does this look like a woman?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 9, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > When that bitch gettin pregnant?
> ...



Is Jenner a woman ?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *“If I was lying on my deathbed and I had kept this secret and never ever did anything about it, I would be lying there saying, ‘You just blew your entire life.’ ”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brother told me his son went up to his room and cried after watching the Bruce Jenner interview. I asked him why he cried and you said he asked him and he said why would someone do that to themselves? The funny thing is he doesn't even realize Bruce sliced his penis and tucked inside his body to make A vagina. That would absolutely blow his mind.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 22, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


>



Bwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!  



Good one Mac !!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>



Oh, that's a good one!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## rcfieldz (Sep 13, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


>


 I thought that was a kitty cat?


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, you must comply... 

An automatic Twitter bot called @she_not_he is scrubbing Twitter, looking for anyone who uses the "he" pronoun in conjunction with Caitlyn Jenner's name, then giving them a friendly course correction.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 13, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Put your glasses on. It looks like a bicycle to me.


----------

